# Tomei rb26dett



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Does anybody know anything about Tomei of Japan's "Derive Phase1" rb26dett? Has anyone heard anything good/bad about these built beasts? 

Also, I saw on the Tomei website, (which has a limited english section http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/_2003web-catalogue/efr_compengine.html ), that it's dyno'd at "480ps" @8000rpm and [email protected] 5000rpm using 1.3kg/cm2 boost. Now I converted the [email protected] 5000rpm to 405 ft/lbs and 1.3kg/cm2 to 18.49 ft/lbs of boost, but I may be retarded in that I just don't know what "ps" are. 

Anyhow, then there's the cost at "1 590 000 and I'm assuming Japanese Yen, so that's like $13 550 and some change. Why do I ask about it and check all this? Some guy is selling one for $2250 shipping included on ebay. He emailed me and said he got it from a bankrupt shop for $4000 and needs chash fast when I asked him about it.... sounds like trouble to me, but anyhow, I was just wondering what anyone else knew or if anyone had stories or experience with these seemingly awsome Tomei rb build-ups.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh, and drift240sxdrag, please don't submit any replies to this thread. Let's just call it a way of saving the precious bandwidth we're all so concerened with by eliminating one more recurance of your incessant childish banter. Thanks!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Oh, and drift240sxdrag, please don't submit any replies to this thread. Let's just call it a way of saving the precious bandwidth we're all so concerened with by eliminating one more recurance of your incessant childish banter. Thanks!



uh oh seems someone is wanting to start something they can't finish. see you can go on ur marry way and post what ever the hell you want, but when u call my name out and tell me not to post, then we have a problem. don't start something you can't finish.



> your incessant childish banter.


childesh banter? your 2nd post is what i would say childish.



> Some guy is selling one for $2250 shipping included on ebay.


see that right there shows how stupid you really are... a RB26DETT and all this other comotto shit you are talking about being sold at a merely 2250. think about it. i guess you haven't read the stories about people buying engines off ebay have you? yea well go read about it. but then again why am i helping you out? i'm just wasting the oh so precious bandwidth. go buy ur engine off ebay, from someone with proabably no feedback in the country of mayalsia. but hey if u fuck it up, don't come making a thread up cuz i'll just laugh at you.

now get on ur knees, cuz you have just been owned.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Dave, you have been

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

We emailed this seller. LOL BS big time. You notice the auction is pulled...? We asked fo rpuics and receipts etc. He said the engien was already packaged for shipping so the only pic he could get was the one from tomei's website...LOL


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag, you are unbelievable. ALL I asked was for you to keep your worthless postes off my thread. What do you do? You poste the supreme retard reply of all time, (MORE "incessant childish bantor" from you). Is it your goal in life to read all dave2k2 postes and be the bigest prick possible? Because if you have better things to do with your time, please go do them! Otherwise please, one more time, gather every last functioning brain cell you've got left and try to STAY THE F*** OFF MY THREADS. You have NOTHING to contribute that I want to read. I'll even be fair and if you start any threads, I'll stay the hell away because I loath your worthless comments that much.

Oh, and FYI, NOWHERE in the poste did I mention I was buying anything from ebay. I mentioned I SAW it on ebay and questioned the seller just like ALOT of people did. I want to know about Tomei RB's, not ebay and the risks of buying. You aren't helping anyone out with your redundant advice. As far as starting something I can't finish? It's pretty plain to see here I'm finished with you, now we can all sit back and see if you have the brass to keep the peace and mind a simple request from a single user. 

So, now if anyone has anything cool, interesting or informative to say about TOMEI and the ENGINE in the FIRST poste, lets hear it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whatever *** i did nothing to u, u read that thread that was dedicated to u, i said maybe two things which didn't insult u at all. one was .


> i don't like to read novels.


 and i can't remeber the other one, but u can read that other people gave u more shit then i did, u just chose to put my name in here which was very gay of u. get over it i'll post whereever i want.




> his post were rather long and boring, kindof like school cept there were no hot girls. someone delete them


that was my other quote, i never said it was a waste of bandwidth did i? exactly so you bascially picked up wut everyone said and then aimed it at me, well guess what i don't take shit from "daves" if ur mad that everyone flamed ur ass then defend urself i didn't do shit to u, yet u said my name on one of retarded comments. yea take a look at the thread. i'm hoping ur getting all worked up for this, cuz its great haven't had a good flame in awhile, read the thread and you'll see how much a dumbass you are. quote the right person dick.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

see, now the last time i checked, this was the S13 section, which came equipped with KA and SR engines, not RB engines. so why is it then that you would think that we would know a great deal about an engine built by a japanese company that isnt even made for our car? your dumb ass should have put this in the skyline forum number one. and number two, if you havent been living under a rock for who knows how long, then you would know that tomei is a really respectable japanese tuning company and would know that there is nothing bad about the engine. now keep your mouth shut unless you have something useful to say.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

cool it guys or this thread is locked. hell it might get locked anyway. im getting really tired of these pidly little flame wars going back and forth. if yall want to bitch each other out and settle your differences then im or pm each other. this is in no way the place for this. the question has been answered already so there is no need to reply back to this thread. im in a really really bad mood right now so stop this shit please


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *cool it guys or this thread is locked. hell it might get locked anyway. im getting really tired of these pidly little flame wars going back and forth. if yall want to bitch each other out and settle your differences then im or pm each other. this is in no way the place for this. the question has been answered already so there is no need to reply back to this thread. im in a really really bad mood right now so stop this shit please *


:cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dave2k, you are a beginner. god, plz dont try and 'teach' us anything, it's obvious you dont know much..
come to think of it, i havent laughed from a thread this hard since my 'revolution against honda' thread.


----------

